
A weekly newsletter about security - dietervds
https://securitynewsletter.co/
======
dietervds
Disclaimer: this is a self-post. I started this newsletter a few weeks ago,
because I had a hard time finding existing ones that I liked. I thought I'd
share it here for those interested. Feedback welcome.

